# Deschutes Recreation Area Campground, Or



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Spent a great week here at the Deschutes Recreation Area Campground. Nice hookups (minus RV Dump thought). Beautiful Campsite #31A
Fishing was slow since 9/12 but picking up today 9/18. Caught a 12.5 lb chinook and a 6 lb coho this morning (out on friends Duckworth on the Columbia River - mouth of the Deschutes).
Heading back home tomorrow







Waaah.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Is that the campground where the Deschutes dumps into the Columbia West of Biggs Junction? Have driven by it a couple times but never stayed there. Another campground my family really likes nearby is Maryhill State Park on the Washington side of the river at Biggs Junction. Some full hookups, dump station, lots of shade and a swimming area in the Columbia.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

This is a 360 photo of the group camp during one of the Outbacker Rally's. Good times... There are several photos in the gallery of this campground. Fishing sounds like fun - mmmm salmon.

Look at all of these Outbackers ...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Great campground! That was a fun rally too!

Glad the fishing was picking up for you! Enjoy the drive home.


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Is that the campground where the Deschutes dumps into the Columbia West of Biggs Junction? Have driven by it a couple times but never stayed there. Another campground my family really likes nearby is Maryhill State Park on the Washington side of the river at Biggs Junction. Some full hookups, dump station, lots of shade and a swimming area in the Columbia.


Yes... just west of Biggs. We checked out Maryhill State park as well. Spoke with the Camp Host about using their dump station which is open to the public for $5. Easy access and no lineup.

Swimming area is nice. The reason we chose the Deschutes campground had mostly to do with river access to the Columbia. Friends had boats which could me moored right at the campground.

All in all, I'd recommend both campgrounds but for different reasons.


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

BlueWedge said:


> This is a 360 photo of the group camp during one of the Outbacker Rally's. Good times... There are several photos in the gallery of this campground. Fishing sounds like fun - mmmm salmon.
> 
> Look at all of these Outbackers ...


What a great place to have a Rally. When was it? We didn't see any Outbackers the week we were there.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I think the last Rally at Deschutes was fall of 2006. We stayed at Maryhill on the way to the Zion Rally in 2007. We have also had a couple of Rallies at Timberland RV on the WA side close to Stevenson.

No fall Rally this year but there is one in the spring at Yakima next year.


----------

